# 01 Maxima problem- mainly at Idle



## rhino_160 (Aug 9, 2005)

hey all, 2001 Maxima SE. when it is cold outside and you first start it up, it will idle a little rough. it is not to the extreme like it is going to die or anything, but is just a little rougher than normal. once you put it in drive and go, the next time you stop, it idles just fine. so it is basically at the first start up, but once warmed up, it is good. any ideas? thanks


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

well, it may just need and injector cleaning service or top engine clean(seafoam). if you are fairly competent you can buy seafoam and do it yourself, but you can cause serious damage if it not done correctly. 

also the coolant temp sensor may be defective but unless you have a dvom meter you will not be able to check it. if you do i can get the specifications for you. i think the cold start circuit is not on these newer maximas but you can check your fuses for a blown "start circuit" fuse. 

i don't suspect the fuel filter as the culprit but's always a good idea to replace it every 30k or so to prevent such things like clogged injectors and a higher strain on the fuel pump.


----------

